# Police officer accuse of killing K-9 partner



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Witness Testifies Officer 'Hated' Police Dog
Police Officer Accused Of Killing Dog
POSTED: Tuesday, July 27, 2010
UPDATED: 10:22 am EDT July 29, 2010

Officer Allen Cockfield with Duke
MIAMI -- A witness testified Wednesday that a Miami-Dade police officer accused of killing his police dog partner four years ago "hated" the animal.

Sgt. Allen Cockfield is charged with one misdemeanor count of animal cruelty and one felony count of killing a police dog in the death of his 4-year-old Belgian Malinois shepherd, Duke, in June 2006.
Bridget Sanchez, of the Miami-Dade Police Department, was in the academy at the time of Duke's death. On Wednesday, she took the stand and recalled details of the young dog and his partner.
"(Cockfield) said he was very difficult to control. He said he was having difficulty training him, that he disliked him and that he hated his dog," Sanchez said.

The prosecutor told the jury on the first day of the trial Tuesday that Cockfield, a police dog handler who had served 20 years on the job, lost it on that 2006 afternoon when his new partner ignored his commands to stop barking during obedience training.

Another Miami-Dade K-9 handler demonstrated in dramatic fashion how he said Cockfield kicked the dog while holding him off the ground by his choke collar. Witnesses said the dog yelped, had a seizure and then went still.

"That yelp, that loud moan, that scream of death, is the last one Duke had," said prosecutor Isis Perez.

Though a necropsy revealed Duke had no bruises and no broken bones, the Miami-Dade County medical examiner ruled that the dog died from a sudden disturbance of his heart rhythm, or commotio cordis.

"The impact is strong enough to disturb the electrical impulses of the heart but not strong enough to injure the chest wall or the heart itself," said Miami-Dade Medical Examiner Dr. Emma Lew.
But the defense pointed out that Lew usually works with people, not animals, and had never conducted a necropsy.

On Tuesday, defense attorney Doug Hartman called the necropsy "inadequate," saying that if doctors had done more tests, they might have found that Duke had heart problems.
"How much leverage can you have holding up a 70-pound dog in front of you and you kick him to get him away from you?" Hartman asked.

The Miami-Dade Police Benevolent Association is paying for Cockfield's defense. Miami-Dade PBA President John Rivera called Cockfield a highly decorated police veteran who was paid to do a dangerous job.

"These trained dogs are weapons. They're not house pets, and you have to maintain control at all times, regardless," Rivera said.
"We do not need operating procedures to give us or dictate common sense. This is an experienced handler. This is an experienced trainer," Perez said.

Defense attorneys said the dog was biting its leash and Cockfield was trying to make the dog release it. They also pointed out that several years ago, Cockfield was bitten on the face by a police dog and needed 200 stitches to close the wound, so he knew how dangerous the animals could be.
The trial is expected to last most of the week. If convicted, Cockfield faces up to six years in prison.

Witness Testifies Officer 'Hated' Police Dog - Miami News Story - WPLG Miami


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

some people are just stupid!!!!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Send him to prison. We just had one here that left his in the patrol car and it died of heat.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Cop on cop crime. lol


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Cop on cop crime. lol


Funny? The human cop didn't get the same sentence as if he had killed his HUMAN partner...but his DOG partner would have given his life for his HUMAN partner.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for who ever gave the negative reply **** you to was talking bout the cop moron being stupid. there are some drama queens on here. read text before you judge lol.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah just figured it out buz screw you


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Whoa wait a minute why would anyone give you a neg rep for that comment? And please handle things with a bit of tact...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

coppermare said:


> Funny? The human cop didn't get the same sentence as if he had killed his HUMAN partner...but his DOG partner would have given his life for his HUMAN partner.


Maybe more ironic than funny. If it was your dog it wouldn't even make the news. If it did, your dog would be the bad guy. I bet he's wishing that dog was considered property and not a fellow officer but that's the way they want it and that sword cuts both ways. He's a cop killer now. I'm sorry for the dog. :flush:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

mattytang said:


> yeah just figured it out buz screw you


Check your box. Not that one, your PM box.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Whoa wait a minute why would anyone give you a neg rep for that comment? And please handle things with a bit of tact...


my bad had a few one i seen what was wrote .my bad sorry see that should have got a neg. just someone acting like a child. sorry again


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Whoa wait a minute why would anyone give you a neg rep for that comment? And please handle things with a bit of tact...


People are allowed to rep how they please.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I realize that I was asking him thought I missed something...


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Maybe more ironic than funny. If it was your dog it wouldn't even make the news. If it did, your dog would be the bad guy. I bet he's wishing that dog was considered property and not a fellow officer but that's the way they want it and that sword cuts both ways. He's a cop killer now. I'm sorry for the dog. :flush:


In Alabama the dog is not considered the same as a human partner. He's just a dog. Sad, but true.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This makes me so angry.
People like that shouldn't be trusted to "protect" the people.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That is so sad. He could of just turned the dog in, they would of partnered him with a new dog if needed. My mom use to handle police k-9's that bit the officer or had problems that the trainers could not correct themselves. This man had options with this dog, he just let his emotions and hate get the best of him.
Now I guess he can consider himself a cop killer!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> This makes me so angry.
> People like that shouldn't be trusted to "protect" the people.


IMO, anyone who wants to be a police officer/mayor/senator/president/etc should not be allowed to, ipso facto.
I also think that it is at least mildly hilarious that a person needs only a GED to be considered for police duty (in my area anyway).
Which means, if you drop out of school in the seventh grade, its ok, because you can just get your GED and go arrest people!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> IMO, anyone who wants to be a police officer/mayor/senator/president/etc should not be allowed to, ipso facto.
> I also think that it is at least mildly hilarious that a person needs only a GED to be considered for police duty (in my area anyway).
> Which means, if you drop out of school in the seventh grade, its ok, because you can just get your GED and go arrest people!


The law is a GREAT system...Isn't it?

My friend got arrested,cause she pepper sprayed a guy who attacked her in her own home.

Cause pepper spray is illegal I guess?


----------

